# Framebuffer on 2.6.0!

## Loke!

What has changed in 2.6 to get fb not working?

I've tested it on about 4 boxes, and a couple of friends did the same, only one box worked..

----------

## ph03n1x

I know that doesnt help u but i have the same probelm  :Smile: 

----------

## Paradigmbreak

same problem, no solution yet.

----------

## timmfin

Well I had a few troubles, but it is working fine for me. Here are my kernel choices in this area (there were a few kernel options added in 2.6 for fb).

Here is Device drivers -> Graphic Support

```

  x x       [*] Support for frame buffer devices                          x x   

  x x       < >   CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support                         x x   

  x x       [ ]   IMS Twin Turbo display support                          x x   

  x x       < >   VGA 16-color graphics support                           x x   

  x x       [*]   VESA VGA graphics support                               x x   

  x x       < >   Hercules mono graphics support                          x x   

  x x       < >   nVidia Riva support                                     x x   

  x x       < >   Matrox acceleration                                     x x   

  x x       < >   ATI Radeon display support                              x x   

  x x       < >   ATI Rage128 display support                             x x   

  x x       < >   ATI Mach64 display support                              x x   

  x x       < >   SIS acceleration                                        x x   

  x x       < >   NeoMagic display support                                x x   

  x x       < >   3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 display support                    x x   

  x x       < >   3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support                     x x   

  x x       < >   Trident support                                         x x   

  x x       < > Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!)          x x   

  x x           Console display driver support  --->                      x x   

  x x           Logo configuration  --->      
```

and in Console display driver support:

```
  x x         --- VGA text console                                        x x   

  x x         [*]   Video mode selection support                          x x   

  x x         < > MDA text console (dual-headed) (EXPERIMENTAL)           x x   

  x x         <*> Framebuffer Console support                             x x   

  x x         [ ]   Select compiled-in fonts 

```

----------

## ph03n1x

Probably that is it...

x x         <*> Framebuffer Console support                   

Found it was not activated by default in my kernel config...

gonna check it out

ta

----------

## mgillespie

And???

I have the same problem on my EPIA box,....

----------

## Loke!

Thats exactly what i use in my config, exept for not enabling Vesa 16-color-blah

It cant be that, can it?

----------

## ph03n1x

Nah wasnt it for me... after 3 hours of waiting...

I came to decision to wait for kernel 2.6.0 a little more cos I cannnot:

1. make pcmcia work

2. make framebuffer work

2.4.20 is working smoothly though

----------

## noobler

i got vesa framebuffer working on gentoo-dev-sources, not development-sources. i can't remember what i did exactly, but iirc i just copied my .config from development-sources to gentoo-dev-sources. i *think* i dropped support for vga 16 bit blah blah and only enabled the vesa part, all other usual framebuffer/console settings were enabled. i can't be bothered re-emerging development-sources to determine if indeed the vga 16 bit was causing framebuffer not to work, or if it was the gentoo-dev-sources that made them work.

sorry i can't be of further help guys

----------

## petrjanda

i got it working with no problems   :Confused: 

----------

## symbiote

Working with no problems as well. 

Using -mm1 sources and applied the vesa_fb patch to get higher refresh rates (89hz on 1024x768). Also applied the bootsplash patch.

Even progress bars are working.

Using the vesa driver, thats the only thing I got enabled. Vesa driver, enabled framebuffer, bootsplash support, etc.

Grub.conf

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/images/bzImage.260-gentoo root=/dev/hda2 video=vesa:1024x768@85,ywrap,mtrr vga=0x517 splash=silent elevator=cfq

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

```

Enabled kernel options:

```
[*] Support for frame buffer devices (CONFIG_FB)

[*]   VESA VGA graphics support (CONFIG_FB_VESA)

[*]   Video mode selection support (CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT)

<*> Framebuffer Console support (CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE)

[*] Bootup splash screen CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH:

```

I can't remember where I downloaded the bootsplash and vesa_fb patch so I decided to upload them on my box:

http://stealthdildo.net/bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff

http://stealthdildo.net/patch-2.4.x-vesafb-rrc.tar.gz

Hope this helps.

----------

## petrjanda

 *symbiote wrote:*   

> Working with no problems as well. 
> 
> Using -mm1 sources and applied the vesa_fb patch to get higher refresh rates (89hz on 1024x768). Also applied the bootsplash patch.
> 
> Even progress bars are working.
> ...

 

i am using latest gentoo-dev-sources and love-sources and no problem.

----------

## symbiote

yes, i got it to work with gentoo-dev-sources and development-sources as well.  :Very Happy: 

----------

